# Oxi Clean Baby



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Anyone ever use this in their diaper laundry? It says it's good for cloth diapers...

Nada


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

:


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

I used a small amount when I had a stinky fuzzi problem and it took it right out. Never had a stink problem since and if my pockets got stinky again I'd use that stuff in a heartbeat!


----------



## RileysMomma (Oct 18, 2003)

I've never even seen Oxi-Clean Baby. What's the diff between it and regular Oxi-Clean?


----------



## soposdedi (May 9, 2005)

I imagine it's not as strong? I've used regular oxi on stinky dipes with no ill results, several times







.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

My friend swears by Oxiclean for poopy diapers, but she was unhappy they started adding blue crystals for suds and fragrance (doesn't seem so natural) and so she is going to switch to Oxiclean Baby which she thinks maybe doesn't have the blue crystals.


----------



## RileysMomma (Oct 18, 2003)

I wonder if it would get poo stains out. Sometimes I'm hesitant to buy used dipes that say "Some staining" for fear that they won't sun out...anyone know???


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

hmmmm...I'd be interested to know the difference between the two.


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

I bought some a few months ago. No blue crystals and not as gritty. Not sure about the results, because it's been a while, and haven't felt that I needed it. My dipes didn't seem as soft though. I would think now that I needed more rinsing...

nak


----------

